# boat cover



## turne032 (Mar 2, 2011)

i just purchased a car cover from coverking. I bought mine on amazon.com. I am not trying to be a spokes person for cover king, but they work great for jon boats. for the price of 30$ it is a really good boat cover. the boat covers that i were looking at were 100+$ and most of them were not square to fit my boat. I am really happy with what I found. 

Just thought I would share!


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

harbor freight and target(online not in store) you can find nice jon boat covers cheap


----------

